# Where to buy front bumper for B14



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys, 

where can I go to get a stock b14 200sx style front bumper? 

Thanks

Lucino

(did I post in the wrong section?)


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You can get them online at Nissan Car Body Parts. Just search next time.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

thanks.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

www.feltonautoparts.com


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

just type "aftermarket body parts" into your browser,and you should get lots of places.I found one for under $70-new!Just make sure it's CAPA certified,they tend to be better quality that way(but not always!).


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Check this out
http://www.autolink.ph/pop_up.asp?seq=1918&the_pic=images/0043-0113-a.jpg


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I usually find that parts.com has the best deals as far as OEM parts.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys, but we have found the best price at www.nissan-car-body-parts.com

$56 for a new bumper, you can't beat that....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Is the 95 200sx bumper the same as a 98 Sentra?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

not exactly, 200sx's looks better, it has fog lights my friend.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

pep boys is a veng distributor. 70 bucks for non primered and 84 bucks for primed. check em out.

Ben


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

So the only difference is that the 200sx has fog lights and the 98 Sentra doesnt. The bumpers look the same to me.

And what is a veng distributor?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

damn.. and i commited insurence fraud to sell my bumper and now i dont think ill get much out of it.. LOL Travis jk(maybe)


----------

